# Photography Contracts & Order Forms??



## cameracrazymomma (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm looking for Wedding Photography Contracts and Order Forms.  I would like to have the duplicate or triplicate ones.  Where do you get your forms from??


----------



## Richard (Mar 3, 2008)

I did a google search and found a few from other photography web sites. Then I copied and paste into my own Word document. Then just go through edit the file as needed. This is for the contract, I don't know about the order form.


----------



## judson (Mar 4, 2008)

Do NOT use some contract you ordered from god knows where.  I have looked at a number of those and have yet to find one that is worth a damn.

For your contract, call a local lawyer.  TO get a contract that you can use, it should take them an hour or so for the lawyer to put one together.   

I have written a mean contract for my photography work, but then again, I have an advantage since I am a lawyer.

If you think it is cost prohibitive for you to pay for a lawyer, consider bartering photos for legal services.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 4, 2008)

NEBS offers a basic contract.


----------



## Rhys (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought a book of contracts.


----------



## judson (Mar 5, 2008)

A canned contract written by someone god knows where, simply isn't any good.  All 50 states have different laws.  Some states have laws that might be very helpful for you (in some states, even local jurisdictions have laws that would cover your contract).  The flip side of that is, certain clauses in a contract that would fly in New York, won't fly in Florida.  Worst case scenario, a badly written canned contract could find you violating local consumer protection statutes.  

Getting a contract from a local lawyer who is knowledgeable is not that expensive.  Plus, you will need a lawyer for other services anyway, so just go ahead and get your contract there as well.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 5, 2008)

It's good to have a lawyer speak on this matter.  judson, what are the pitfalls in using this contract?

Thanks.
-Pete


----------



## judson (Mar 7, 2008)

It is a skimpy contract, at best.  The purpose of a contract is not to save you if you are sued, it is to keep you from being sued in the first place.  That one really doesn't do it.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Mar 7, 2008)

judson said:


> I have written a mean contract for my photography work, but then again, I have an advantage since I am a lawyer.


 
I haven't had anyone pay for my services, being new at this, but I'll have the same advantage, which is definitely a plus.  :thumbup:

Welcome, fellow bloodsucker.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 8, 2008)

judson said:


> It is a skimpy contract, at best.  The purpose of a contract is not to save you if you are sued, it is to keep you from being sued in the first place.  That one really doesn't do it.



A little more please....

For what could I be successfully sued that's not included here?

Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## judson (Mar 8, 2008)

~Stella~ said:


> I haven't had anyone pay for my services, being new at this, but I'll have the same advantage, which is definitely a plus.  :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome, fellow bloodsucker.



Do you know what the difference between a lawyer and a catfish is?

One is a scum sucking, bottom dwelling scavenger and the other is a fish!

WHere do you practice and what areas do you handle?


----------



## judson (Mar 8, 2008)

Christie Photo said:


> A little more please....
> 
> For what could I be successfully sued that's not included here?
> 
> ...



Give me a little time and I'll put something up here.  We have five inches of snow (Huge for Nashville) plus I am supposed to shoot a party tonight!


----------



## Rhys (Mar 8, 2008)

judson said:


> A canned contract written by someone god knows where, simply isn't any good.  All 50 states have different laws.  Some states have laws that might be very helpful for you (in some states, even local jurisdictions have laws that would cover your contract).  The flip side of that is, certain clauses in a contract that would fly in New York, won't fly in Florida.  Worst case scenario, a badly written canned contract could find you violating local consumer protection statutes.
> 
> Getting a contract from a local lawyer who is knowledgeable is not that expensive.  Plus, you will need a lawyer for other services anyway, so just go ahead and get your contract there as well.



Good point. My wife's accountant (also mine) has an assistant from New Mexico. I asked a question about SC Business Personal Property tax and found that it's completely different from New Mexico and was thus referred to the accountant herself (a lady accountant). During my chat with the accountant, my business card was very much admired, which pleased me since I get told by a lot of people online that it's crap. Thereby goes another dichotomy - what people say online is often very different from what people say in real life.


----------

